# New fish room



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)

In a very weird and fortunate turn of events, I get to have a fish room! My son has recently return home after living on his own for a bit and he now requires my office space (legal bedroom) - starting to move tomorrow. As a result, I get moved to the back room which is 16 * 16 approximately. It is roughed in - framed and drywall. My better half doesn't care how many tanks I set up in there! Yee ha! It's on the lower level - cement pad....water tank & electrical panel close by.

I have measured things out and I think I am going with 6 large aquariums. 3 * 220 g; 1 * 340 g; 1 * 300 g; and 1 * 180g. And maybe a small desk - seeing as it is supposed to be my office.

Tank Journal: day1...still in dream mode!!


----------



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)

Day 2: everything has been dragged out of the back room except for my 2 existing tanks....a 120g which I will be selling soon and my 220g. My desk has been relocated to the new spot. So far, so good. I'll try to get a picture of the room...before I start setting up my new tanks.

Tank purchases: bought myself a beautiful 340 g tank yesterday (confirmed today). It's not drilled but all 4 sides are starfire glass (including the lids). Eurobraced. I have to go to edmonton to pick it up. Not sure exactly when I'll make the dash but it will be within the week. I also managed to put a deposit on a 300 gallon tank yesterday in Kelowna. Crazy, I know. The 300 g is 6 feet by 3 feet. My new stingray is gonna love it!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

All I can say is WOW. Please please please, pictures when you get the chance. Gotta journalize this for sure!


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Was I any influence on your new endeavor? LOl


----------



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks for the posts. Yes, I will add pictures as I go. And Bob, even with a 16*16 foot room, I am not going to be able to catch up to you - in number of tanks!! Your tanks were amazing to look at - extremely well kept!


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Sure sounds like an elaborated scheme incorporate with your son~ J/K…. Seriously, I am sure envious, and can’t wait to see more progress and update on the project!!


----------



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)

Haven't posted in a week...but lots has hapened or not with the tank room. Yes, I need to load pictures. Hopefully will be able to do so in the next day or two.

Desk is in the room. I had several tanks already but they were not centralized. So in the room now, I have a 220g with odds & sods of fish (mainly donated hybrids); I have a 70g with tropheus chilangas and ikola; 120 g with demansoni, yellow labs, and albino socolofi - a few convicts somehow got in and 4 buffalo heads!

I managed to pick up my crown jewel of a tank when I went to Edmonton this past week. A all side starphire glass 3/4 inch 340 gallon tank - euro braced. Took me 3 days to get the manpower to lift it off the truck. It's in the garage at the moment. Photo will be coming!

I did have a lead on a nice 300 gallon tank but the seller turned out to be a dip&^%$ so that didn't work out. Ordered two of the 220 gallon tanks from Marineland - they are delayed but should be here by end of September. 

Again - pictures are coming.


Next steps: I managed to buy a nice 150 gallon tank in Penticton; going to pick up tomorrow. Has two very nice clown loaches included (one 8 inches, the other 10 inches)! 

Michael


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

Please tell us you're automating your water change systems if you haven't already.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Any pics of the room yet? Dying to see how so many huge tanks in one room looks like!


----------



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)

Pictures coming today...

Update: I placed an order for some large 220 gallon tanks but they are delayed. Looking at the end of september - or so I am told. In the meantime, I had an empty room and simply couldn't wait. I dismantled and re-set up all my existing tanks and even added a few from kijiji (some temporary tanks). I also jumped right in and started buying more livestock - crazy, I know. Nothing is automated yet but I will work on it when my final tanks come in.

In the 15 * 16 foot room...contains 10 aquariums.

tank 1 * 125 gallon with a mix: two large clown loaches, choc cichlid, severum, archer, and others. the clown loaches are the pride & joy - approx 8 & 10 inches respectively.
tank 2 * 120 gallon - mix of demansoni, conficts, yellow labs, and albino socolofi. Lots of coral for the mbina & convicts - plants are fake (silk)
tank 3 * 32 gallon - holding tank for some small albino socolofi
tank 4 * 72 gallon - housing my newly acquired trophs - chilanga and ikola
tank 5 * 125 gallon - new hbrtg arowana
tank 6 * 220 gallon - hodge podge. I've got clown loaches, african hybrids, confict hybrids, salvinis, bichirs (2 big boys - over 10 inches each), a midas cichlid (13 inch tank boss), large albino pleco (14 inches). Shouldn't work but it does for now. Limited fighting and no deaths in 6 months. Tons of silk plants - they just shred them and use them as cover?!
tank 7 * 50 gallon - housing 7 new clown loaches 
tank 8 * 10 gallon - 3 goldfish - my daughters ex-fish!
tank 9 * 10 gallon - 11 F1 chilanga fry
tank 10 * 55 gallon - motoro stingray

I have 4 other tanks but they are better suited in other parts of the house so I left them there - they are more family, community tank orientated.


----------



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)

For starters: see if this works


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice, ! Looks like fun. Keep the tanks covered and use a dehumidifier if it gets moist down there.or up there.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

That's cool. Looks like a night club! LOL. Great commitment on your part to get it done. Get an auto water change system going and you'll enjoy it even more! I'm feeling tired just looking at those tanks!


----------



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the comments and the thumbs up. Greatly appreciated. To be honest, it looks good but I like symmetry and alignment - so I can't wait until my final tanks get here. Don't get me wrong, I put lots of effort into these but the little extras are reserved for the final products (new powerheads, painted backs, custom canopies, etc). So far as the night club look, I think that is a lucky look as I merely worked with lights I acquired through trades etc. Eventually I want to upgrade and get the right light for the right tank and livestock.

The one 220 in the room is going to stay but I am awaiting a stand. I did finally get my 340 tank - I am so excited and want to set it up right now but it weighs over 700 lbs empty! 3/4 inch low iron glass all sides...I need to wait until I can get some guys/gals to help lift. Picture attached. And I also included a photo of the two bichirs I acquired several months ago...they are doing great. can anyone confirm what kind they are?


----------



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)

Almost 5 weeks has passed since my last post. Needless to say, it has been a very weird and interesting 5 weeks. First and foremost, although I had 10 tanks in my room, they were not uniform at all. It drove me crazy....different color stands, different size tanks, etc. Secondly, I was awaiting on a big order to come in. Well, needless to say, the company that was supposed to deliver several new tanks & stands turned out to be bogus....a scam. Welcome to kijiji and castanet. Take the deposit and run kinda deal. That almost ended my fish room.


----------



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)

So the next step: I did what any sane fish crazy person would do. I ordered new tanks from another company. Isn't there a saying - the best cure for losing a fish is to buy more?! The order: 7 custom built 120 gallon tanks & 3 custom built 180 gallons. I picked them all up on Saturday Oct 12. The trailer was full....


----------



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)

I have most of the tanks in the garage and the process has been painful - moving existing tanks out while bring new ones in. Very slow....as I don't want to cause too much stress to my fish. Picture 1 is the garage - what a mess. Photo 2 and 3 are what I have done so far (new look)...more symetrical.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

What kind of *words I can't say on BCA* is that?! I understand the possibility for bikes, phones or more common hobbies, but in a hobby as close knit as ours I think you wouldn't need to put up with this *words I can't say on BCA* 

On a more light note, I love the symmetry too! It looks amazing. I love the super tall tank, very unique dimension and very clean...needs more fish though :bigsmile:


----------



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)

So anyhow, now that I have the tanks, I am looking for other things. First and foremost - I am revamping my filters, heaters, and lights. For those that are interested, my tanks are not drilled (by choice) so each one works independent of the next. I have a pretty slick way of draining off water and adding fresh stuff (not a drip but minimal labour involved). I do keep my tanks at various PH settings and water hardness so this works better for me.

1) Filters - I am a fluval guy so I will be looking to add more fluval canister filters (406 and FX5/6). I suppose I could be convinced to go another way but it will take some convincing....Long term, I will be looking for a single supplier who can provide me with the media, foam pads, polishing pads, etc.

Also looking to add some hang on the back filters - so far I like the fluval C4 and the aquaclear 110.

2) Heaters - looking to add a couple dozen or so. I am leaning at going to the titanium aquavista model but could be pursuaded otherwise but durability is #1

3) Lighting - I may add my own lighting but I am pricing out lighting. Honestly, the USA satellite plus model is really attractive. Unfortunately, it doesn't have a setting to allow for a slow sunrise and sunset. Their marine models do but they lack the color variety I am looking for.

4) Looking for texas holey rock or something similiar - consistent color and enough for several tanks

5) Powerheads - I will be adding these but find myself struggling to find a good model

6) Food - I think I found a supplier for carnivore pellets but I do have other cichlids, tropical fish, and my tropheus tanks. Willing to try others but so far the one I like is New Era rift lake green pellets & NLS pellets (1mm amd 3mm).

Again, some of this stuff is set-up fixed equipoment costs - others will be ongoing maintenance. Please don't get me wrong, I am not trying to unecessary solicit sponsors but as I have stated before, the interior okanagan simply is not offering competetive pricing and selection for the "overly enthused aquarist".


----------



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)

Yes, the big 340 only has 6 occupants. One stingray, 2 bichirs, 2 clown loaches, and a 15 inch aro. Trying to find some geos (eventually) that are big enough not to be confused with food.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I messaged you but not sure if you received as I didn't see it in my sent box
I
Can order all the Hagen stuff at a close to wholesale prices with a
List . Also nls and possibly holeyrock . I have a Hagen account .


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks April for looking into things. I am slowly moving forward so when the time comes to revisit items, I will be in touch.


----------



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)

Update on my fish room: it has been a while since I posted and lots has been happening. For those following - I had numerous tanks and moved them into a central room. The inconsistency in size & shape drove me crazy so I ordered different tanks. That's when things slowed down as each tank was drained, removed and a new one added. Safe to say, I have finished the transition and have moved out the tanks I don't want and have moved the tanks in that I do want. The room now has 15 tanks: 1 - 340 gallon, 3 - 180 gallons, 6 - 120 gallons, and 5 - 10 gallons. I am still in the midst of setting up filters, etc... so as I said, the tanks are in position but there is a lot of work to be done yet. Pictures will be forthcoming soon. How many gallons is that?!


----------



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)

By the way, I managed to get a call from a local aquarium enthusiast in the area who quietly follows the threads. I was fortunate to get an invite over to his set-up and all I can say is "wow". I am not even sure how many tanks he had running but it was plenty. Three levels high * 4 rows. The filtration system and water changing system was so efficient yet simple. There is something to be said about experience...and obviously this fellow has been there and done that! Me on the other hand - I am still in the throws of learning and doing that - then this, then that again 

I do believe a few members (especially sponsors) may know of whom I speak. Nonetheless, for the new fishkeepers out there or even the experienced that plan on developing MTS...find someone who has been there. You may not go in the same direction but seeing is believing. 

PS - the pleco's that this fellow is keeping (breeding) are unbelievable!


----------

